# Rod Building supplies locally



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

I lilve in the North Beach Area and have some
equip that I am going to redo. Does anyone know of anyone locally that sells the supplies?


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*I can sell ya*

everything but the flex coat.. JAM


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Fishstix4u is outside richmond Va. go to Rodbuilding.org list is on the Left.


----------



## reeldoc (Apr 4, 2005)

tochtermans in fells point md has everything


----------

